# Alum Creek Saugeye Bite?



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Last year around April the weather was much warmer and we were killing Eyes off Drops and Points with Purple and FireTiger. Never Ventured out on alum earlier than april for toothed fishes how is the after Ice Out Bite with Joshys and Cranks? 

Oh Btw New here guys not new to ohio fishing but new to the I NET and this site is awesome!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome to the internet!

I would say its worth a try, but the water is way colder than this time last year im sure. So right now it may be more like ice fishing so I would keep your retrieve slow, or vertical jig.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

And welcome to OGF!!!! This is a great site.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I was out Sunday and some of the coves still had ice on them, mostly on the south side of them. The water looked really good but was only 38-40 degrees . 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

I was out today--water temp was 71 degrees--bass were bustin senko's. OH!!! wait--- I'm still in Florida.  Disregard this post.


----------



## britton1989 (Feb 14, 2010)

Go ahead rub it in lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

should be getting good off the rocks above the dam now....west side an hour before dark....slow retrieve....then slower, maybe 5-10 minutes per cast and just twitch a suspending jerk bait


----------



## FishinK (Mar 12, 2013)

Any news of bites yet? Anyone fish for the eyes off the land in the lake??!?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

I might be headed out to Alum tomorrow will most likely hit some rip-rap targeting eyes, I'll let you know if I get any. 

Anyone know what depth the crappie are holding at and how close to the bank they are? I imagine the cold front might drive them back a bit but I haven't even been up to fish for them yet this year!!! I remember the 80 degree weather about this time last year and absolutely slammin slabs right up against the bank already.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

Well got skunked on eyes. Ended up with a few crappie while tryin for eyes though on 3.25 Joshys. Had a fish on a jerk but it came in unbuttoned. 

Crappie came pretty shallow and close to shore but near a steep drop. Think this cold weather coming up might drive em down a bit.


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Are you bumping that joshy on the bottom or just swimming it in?


----------

